# megaupload premium link generator with premium account



## macho84 (Jun 12, 2008)

hello i own a premium account i need a software that i can generate the premium account for uploading purposes since megaupload had the feature of unlimited download and i had uploaded arround 220 gb i need to transfer that to another server without premium link generator i cant do that so . if i get a software like cms grabber which generates any no of rapidshare share files to direct downloading with server details where ever u paste it u can download thats what i needed for megaupload service it not illegal iam not asking for bypassing country limit see when u had the account the downlod acclerator will contact megaupload to get the premium link for download that link is possible only with premium account . so i am asking with legal rights i own the account i need to use it so please help who can find megaupload premium link generator with premium account feature . i had an account i dont want account i want software which talks to the server and generate me premium links


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 12, 2008)

> i want software which talks to the server and generate me premium links



Go talk to the mods...

I have a suggestion. Login to your premium account, press download. And go to the page source, and copy the address of the premium download. and paste it in CMS grabber. Or download it via flashget, and pause it when the download starts. then you can copy the address of the premium download. Simple, na?


----------



## macho84 (Jun 12, 2008)

what if i had 5000 files is that possible and in the net some crores files will that be possible


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2008)

macho84 said:


> what if i had 5000 files is that possible and in the net some crores files will that be possible


use downthemall for downloading all links of a certain type on a page.
all you need is mozilla firefox or GNUzilla Icecat or Debian Iceweasel.


PS: reporting. you posted this thread again after original was locked.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 13, 2008)

seriously man, read the rules and kidly do not start another one.. you are new so plz dont take that for granted


----------

